# Can crickets hurt scorpions??



## Malcara (Aug 3, 2008)

Once a week I throw a handfull of crickets in my communal Emperor tank. Well I keep a colony of them and unfortunately the lay eggs in the scorpion tanks. Now I have 1000 little baby crickets running around in my terrariums. I kill as many as possible, but was wondering if they can cause harm to any scorpions. If so how can I keep them from laying eggs or kill the babies more efficiently?


----------



## Newports (Aug 3, 2008)

That depends on how far they grow.  If they actually grow to be adults then yes they can start nipping at your scorpion since Im sure they will eventually get hungry.  I don't see a way for them to grow to adulthood with out having any food source though, so that means keep your cage clean! Take out all the body parts of other crickets and what not.  
One way I heard to kill babies is to literally down them.  I tried that couple of times and it did seem to work.  But you really gotta get it wet in the cage.

Good luck


----------



## Malcara (Aug 3, 2008)

i tried that as well. Didn't work so I just started squashing them on site. Maybe the adults will eat the litle ones lol.


----------



## Newports (Aug 3, 2008)

lol probably.  You should just start using roaches if you haven't and the crickets continue to cause problems for you.


----------



## scorpians111 (Aug 4, 2008)

lol i had this problem before but i didnt really pay attention to it seeming how the baby crickets was mass suiciding in the dish bowl lol

depending how many there are and if the scorps seems to move alot more caus of them i'd get rid of em


----------



## Malcara (Aug 4, 2008)

Newports said:


> lol probably.  You should just start using roaches if you haven't and the crickets continue to cause problems for you.


I tried roaches the Emperors can't catch them. All they do is hide on the ceilings of the 2 hides that I have. The Emperors don't even know they are there. I went back to crickets after my Emps went 3 weeks without eating a single one of them. I use roaches for my slings and B. Jacksoni's though they seem to be fine with them. I guess Emps are too slow and lazy to hunt roaches.


----------



## Newports (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats weird, I thought emps eat anything.  Well some scorps just don't eat roaches, I guess yours are one of em.  My spinifers love em so Im glad because they're the ones who regulates the roach population by eating most of the adults lol.
Do you breed you crickets or buy them?


----------



## Malcara (Aug 5, 2008)

I buy them I don't have the room to do a sufficiently sized breeding operation. The ones I buy though do reproduce and some of the babies make it to adulthood. By the way I never said my Emps wouldn't eat the roaches I said they couldn't catch them. I don't have time to hand feed a bunch of scorpions.


----------



## Newports (Aug 5, 2008)

If you buy your crickets. Im guessing you can pick the amount and size?  If so ask the person getting the crickets to only get the males.
The only downside I see is the horrible chirps they constantly freaking make.  Everytime I think about their annoying chirps I remember how it would keep me awake at night or just annoy me when Im in my room.

And what roaches did you try feeding them?


----------



## scorpians111 (Aug 6, 2008)

the only exotic pet shop in my place dont have roaches only locust and crickets sometimes meal worms

the chirping does get really annoying especially at night when they never stop u could clip there wing so they dont chirp i guess


----------



## Newports (Aug 6, 2008)

I wish we had some locust/grasshoppers sold in the US.  I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## scorpians111 (Aug 7, 2008)

ye the only bad thing about is that there quite good climbers so sometimes the scorps cant get to them


----------



## LeilaNami (Aug 10, 2008)

Newports said:


> If you buy your crickets. Im guessing you can pick the amount and size?  If so ask the person getting the crickets to only get the males.
> The only downside I see is the horrible chirps they constantly freaking make.  Everytime I think about their annoying chirps I remember how it would keep me awake at night or just annoy me when Im in my room.
> 
> And what roaches did you try feeding them?


These are pet stores we're talking about.  Most wouldn't bother to take the time to separate the sexes...they probably won't even be able to tell them apart in the first place


----------



## Newports (Aug 10, 2008)

Well he wouldn't know untill he tried.  Im pretty sure thats what I did and it worked for me.


----------

